# Clicking squeak



## ryanxmann (Nov 24, 2020)

Cant seem to figure out where this is from sounds like somewhere on the head. No loss of power, rough idle, or codes of the sort. It has been mostly noticeable at low rpm under load but now also at idle. It doesn't matter if its warm or cold. I just swapped the PCV system out for the cruze kit one, changed my spark plugs, and sprayed cleaner through the intake. IMG_2623.MOV


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, I would check a few things. And all are pretty easy.
1) Remove the oil cap. If this stops it, your crankshaft seal is damaged.
2) Put your finger over the diaphragm valve vent on the valve cover. This will leak if the diaphragm is damaged.









2) Remove the assessor belt and check all the pulleys for issues. Like the alternator, water pump, etc.


----------



## ryanxmann (Nov 24, 2020)

Johnny B said:


> Well, I would check a few things. And all are pretty easy.
> 1) Remove the oil cap. If this stops it, your crankshaft seal is damaged.
> 2) Put your finger over the diaphragm valve vent on the valve cover. This will leak if the diaphragm is damaged.
> View attachment 297659
> ...


Oil cap removed car will stall but noise does not change.
Diaphram has no air coming out does not change noise.
Will check belts again but dont see any leaks around crank seal etc


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Loose spark plug?


----------

